# How to Begin Making a Living with Horses?



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

It is my dream to own a barn with happy boarders, nice lesson horses, beautiful facilities, etc.

I am not sure where to start. I am only in grade 10, and I know that horses cost a lot of money, and are a huge responsability... trust me, I own two at the moment and I notice that sometimes there isn't as much money for groceries than there was before my family bought them.

I am currently working 3 days a week as a farm hand to help pay for my horse's board. I also ride a fellow boarder's horse to give her more training and experience. 

I was thinking of maybe taking a business course in college so I could run a business properly, but now I'm thinking maybe an equine management course?

I am currently working towards becoming a certified trainer; I already have some qualifications.

Where do I start? I can't get another job because of school and I am unable to drive yet. 

This is my dream and I don't want to give up on it, but I feel that financially I will be unable to accomplish building and running my own horse barn...

I am confused on what to do, help? :?

--> I should have mentioned that I am fairly experienced with horses; I have been riding for 10 years, and showing for 7. I have helped my trainer with green and unbroke horses, and I have learned a lot from her.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

The good thing is you have TONS OF TIME!! It takes some people decades before they can open up their own barn. It sounds like you're off to a good start though, trying to learn as much as you can. I would definitely take a small business course in college, along with management, accounting, finance, etc etc. I'd also try to work at more then one barn, possibly as a working student during the summers? The more you can see what works and what doesn't the better for your future business. 

As far as training for a living, I think it's best to work under a well known trainer who can help develop you. That's fantastic that you've been showing. You definitely want some kind of a record so you can have something on your resume. Try to show as many horses as you can and get yourself out there so people at the shows know exactly who you are. Then when you're offering your training services they'll already have seen you ride and hopefully see you progress with horses.

Unfortunately, given your current circumstances you probably can't do too much more at the moment. But keep doing it, keep looking for opportunities to do more, and eventually doors will start opening. A recent high school graduate most likely isn't going to be training full time with their own barn (unless you're independantly wealthy). BUT that just means you have lots of years to keep learning! Be patient and keep working hard!


----------



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you for the great advice


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

its said that to make some money in horses start with a lot of money and then in a few years you'll end up with some haha.

in all reality, there are a lot of college courses out there on farm management, training, methods of teaching riding, equine laws and business management, and so on. keep in mind however that it is VERY hard to make money on a boarding facility and i'd always suggest a backup plan. 

i have an equine degree, but actually work in online marketing bc horses just didn't pay the bills. if you can find something you can do part time at least to supplement barn income that is a good idea imo. barn business comes and goes - sometimes you have a full barn, sometimes you do not. sometimes you have a full lesson roster, sometimes you do not. the challenge is budgeting and making sure you have a plan for times when business is slow, when you are sick and can't teach or care for the horses, what about instructors, barn help, etc. it's a VERY BIG undertaking.

my suggestion to you is to research based on info out there but even more importantly - talk to some barn owners near you. ask them what it is like, how hard was it to get started, do they have other jobs or is the barn their only source of income? get opinions and feedback from people that actually do that for a living and don't ONLY talk to the big fancy show barns, talk to smaller barns, backyard barns, lesson barns, training barns, and get an idea of what it all entails.

good luck!


----------



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

I was looking at some University courses like "Performance Horse Handling", "Equine Management", and "Equine Grooming One".

The Management course and Grooming course are online.

Do you think that maybe some of these courses could help?


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

absolutely - there are some great courses out there. also talk to people who do rely on different aspects of the equine industry as their main source of income so that you can get a real feel and understanding of what it really entails. i wouldn't change my education for anything - but that coupled WITH talking to barn owners, managers, trainers, etc., is what will help you really understand what you are looking at and get you as prepared as possible before you strike out on your own


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_The University of Guelph offers some Equine Science classes as well as another college up towards Ottawa (but not quite to Ottawa). http://www.oac.uoguelph.ca/future/diplomas/agriculture-equine.cfm_

_Save your money!_

_Think about going to clinics--to audit or participate--so you can learn from a variety of people in that particular discipline. You might learn something you didn't learn before, or have it put in a way that you understand it better._

_Don't forget to think about where you want your property to be at some point. There might be a lot of barns around that already teach "insert discipline" and the area might not be able to support another barn geared towards that, so keep in mind that while you might want to train "insert discipline".....you might have to be willing to have boarders who support something else. Location also has a HUGE effect on price. Kitchener area for a small farm, and by small I mean a few acres....$350,000 plus usually. Going further towards Barrie (more between Kincardine and across) you can get 50+ acres for that price._

_If you have more then -blank- amount of horses, will you have to have this as your full time job, or would you be willing to hire someone to be doing barn chorse?_


----------



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

I wouldn't mind hiring a stable hand if I had good cash flow. However, I was thinking of having the stalls open up to a small individual paddock for each horse. So I don't think I would need that much help OR acreage. 

I also want to have a loft upstairs for me to live in. 

I have big dreams, but hopefully they will come true


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's the wonderful thing about dreams. They can come true if you are willing to work for them .

Great advice from the other posters and I really don't have much advice past what has already been stated, just save your money and work hard and you'll get there eventually. My Dad didn't get his own place and get set up until he was almost 30. He spent a lot of time working for big breeding ranches as a trainer and he showed all their horses for years until he had built up enough of a clientèle to make a go of it for himself. Just learn all you can and work with as many different trainers as you can. It probably wouldn't hurt to look for some classes that focus on horse health and first aid so that you can manage minor injuries by yourself, give your own shots, and don't have to call out the vet for every little thing.


----------



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys, I've posted this on other forum sites and no one has been as reassuring.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, as you well know, it's not going to happen overnight and it certainly isn't going to be easy, but so many people completely miss out on their dreams because they didn't have anyone to support them and tell them "You can do it, just keep working". 

I am just now realizing my dreams with the support of family and friends. If they hadn't been there to support me and encourage me, I would still be working in a dead end job that I hated. Of course, there are no guarantees in life and you may not be able to make a go of it. However it wouldn't be for lack of trying and it is always better to remember that you gave it your best shot rather than wonder what could have been.


----------



## ponyjocky (Apr 12, 2010)

Become a working student. For anyone. Ride break and train horses in exchange for lessons if you can but the experience is even more valuable.

Realize that your age will keep people from taking you seriously. Dont speak about things horse people you are not 100% about.

acquire a sound sane horse, move it to a facility that do sent mind you working with children in exchange for cash.

if your parents are paying for this lesson horses board, use your money from lesson kids to buy a cheap horse. Train the horse and sell it. replete process each time getting a little bit nicer of a horse.

It works. No kids moms cares about if your certified if you make things fun for their kid.


and ugh....yeah this is how im currently making a living.


----------



## Ali M (Mar 28, 2011)

Look into getting an equine or business degree. I'm a senior at Colorado State for Equine Science, along with a business administration minor. There's lots of people in my graduating class, and we aren't the only school to offer Equine Science as a major, so it IS competitive out there. The best advice my professors have given me is to have a backup, and to USE YOUR CONNECTIONS! Its awesome that you show, it'll let you get to know key people that may be able to give you a job later! Also, I highly recommend working at an actual facility and doing the chores for a while. It's lots of very hard work, but I'm sure you know that already.


----------



## SubarusValley23 (Jun 30, 2011)

WOW to BarelySmokin:
This sounds just like me, i live in CT and none of my family or friends are crazy about horses like me, my dream is to have my own barn and horses, teach lessons, breed and live on my farm, but ugh money its so stressful. i been trying to find a equine school just dont know which one yet. Money is a big issure to aswell, its going to cost alot and im so nervous..owning my own horses and barn would be my dream come true. im so stuck!


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I agree with smrobs that taking a few courses in first aid would be a really good idea, I also think taking business courses would be an excellent idea. I know of a few BOs who are great with horses but terrible with business and because of that there barns don't do so well. Good luck!


----------



## ridingthroughthefear (Jun 23, 2011)

In terms of college...business and financial management courses are key. In terms of getting a full equine 'degree' I would be torn. More often than not, experience is more key to building a successful business than a degree. Get experience as a working student for solid, reputable trainers. I have friends who have benefited more from ten months as a working student than they did in four years at an equine program.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

I would highly suggest a backup plan. I don't have a clue if my instructors or BO has a degree but they have experience and I think that's more importabt in the horse industry. Majoring in something else may give you the funds needed to start a barn someday. A double major in college, equine sciene and something practical( business, management, etc) might be good as it would help with your dream but also provide you with a job if the dream doesn't pan out or takes awhile to get established. You may have to work a regular job until you've saved enough for your dream to become reality. 

I hope it works for you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Heelsdown (Jun 5, 2011)

From what I've read, equine degrees are not the way to go. As mentioned go into business, particularly finance and do a minor or get certified with horses. Or skip the education part with horse and just try to get experience. 

Save the degree for business. You will definitely need it and should you want to get out of the horse field, the finance degree will be an asset in other areas.


----------



## Farleyv (May 17, 2011)

From what I see around here, the most successful horse people are those that diversify. Not just horses, but trailers as well.

We bought our horse from a man who made his way up the horse ladder from nothing. But now he is a dealer in horse trailers as well as buying and selling horses. He has his interests in other horsey endeavors as well. The more you are known, the better. 

Don't just depend on horses. There are many barn owners who are struggling. 

Have a lucretive business to fall back on and will be a draw to your horse boarding as well.


----------



## BearleySmokin (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice


----------

